# Belfi



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

Belfi. This story is from a long time ago (over two years I think) but he will always be a part of me, even if I didn't know him for very long.

I had gone Iran with my mum and brother to visit relatives we have over there. Now one day, about a week after we arrived, my cousins and I were outside walking when we heard some miaws. At first we thought it was just a wandering homeless cat (Iran was full of them) but the closest we went the more we were sure, those miaws weren't normal, the cat was in agony! Searching in all the bushes we finally came across the poor creature, under a plastic bag in the boiling midday sun! 

Upon closer inspection we realised that the creature couldn't be over a month in age, it was tiny! And...we realsied in horro as we tried to get him to stand, he couldn't walk, someone had brocken his back legs, the reason for his crying! rushing the kitten home we were emant with looks of disgust, how dare we bring a cat into the house, didn't we know they were diseased? Throw it outside and wash your hands! But we refused, my cousins and I found a saucer which we filled with milk and got some cooked chicken out of the fridge, and went into the garage to feed the creature. It was ravenous, and as we placed the food a little away from him he had to drag himslef across on his front paws, back ones left useless behind him. He ate it all so we had to get refills, but as we came back down in horror we realised our mistake, he had disappeared!

Now for a cat with two brocken legs he could move fast and he had crawled into the bushes in the garden, butw e found him and fed him and cared for him. We took him hoem with us and although we knew he was never allowed inside we left him in the front garden of the appartment (a closed in stone area so he wouldn't escape) and fed him every day, and watched in amazemnet as hour after hour he became stronger, and began to regain use of his back legs! We made him a box to sleep in outside and loved him loads, but one morning when we woke up and went outside we saw in horror that the appartment owners had found him in the box, turned it upside down and thrown Belfi outside into the road, warning us not to bring him back inside again if we wanted him to live!  

So we looked after him outside and although he grew weaker he was still alive and getting fed, and he always stayed near so we could find him. But then, on his last day, my family and I went out shopping. When we returned we found his tiny form laying down in a puddle outside the appartement entrance - drowned. Either a passing person or the appartment owner had drowned him - or, as my mother realsied suddenly, he may have been outside the door, beggin to be let in when he finally couldn't survive anymore.

Belfi never really got a chance at life, probably abandoned by his mum from the moment he was born, then having his legs damaged by passing people, then finally tasting what a caring family could give only to have it taken away again. Then finally, to be drwoned to death. This is not the life this poor innocent little kitten deserved, but it is the only one he got. I only hope that atleast in heaven he'll be happy.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

This story is full of sorrow - it only makes sense that he now is in a better place.
Thank you so much for making his short life better. You are so kind!
May Belfi rest in peace.

p.s. I wish I had powers to comfort these innocent creatures that endure so much pain. I hope the power of prayer will reach through for each and every one of them because they are all precious and deserve to be treated with love and respect, just like any Being on Earth.


----------

